# discus in a 180 gallon community tank



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

hello everyone,i am getting a 180 gallon aquarium shortly and was wondering if i could put two discus in a community tank.i have heard of getting five discus and nothing else ,but i love all types of fish,and dont want just 5 big fish of the same type.thanks for your comments in advance hope you all can help me.


----------



## LegitFish (Nov 27, 2011)

Keep in mind that anything they can get in their mouth, they will eat. Like angelfish, they may eat smaller community fish.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Discus are also very intolerant of changing/poor water conditions. They are a very sensitive fish. They are also a schooling fish and they need need to be in a school of 5+. They will get stressed if you put just two by themselves. With a 180 gallon tank you can get a school of 5 and then other types of fish. 180 gallons gives you a lot to work with. And they will probably try to eat anything that they can get in their mouth.


----------



## SuperEDRocks (Dec 31, 2011)

You would fit many fish in there, the rule is 1 in is 1 gallon of water. If you like finding the info of fish, go to  (Live Aquaria) Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums and browse the fish. Even order them! I was just wanting to tell you that. I hope I helped!


----------

